# Virgil passed his CGC evaluation with no problems!



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

and just because I liked this sign  










Next up -- Novice Obedience


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations.
Currently taking Abby to classes for CGC and she is perfect EXCEPT
I don't expect she will like being left with somenone else.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats! I hope to post something similar in a while!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great pictures! And congratulations, they always surprise us. Virgil is beautiful


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone  Virgil made the local paper (ok ok so it's just a picture with our names and a small bit of information about the cgc ... but still)! 

Dog day at Dan Nicholas | Salisbury, NC - Salisbury Post


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's great! Always good to advertise a well trained dog, especially gsd


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Great photos.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats to both of you. Virgil is handsome!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------

